# INITRAMFS AND AMD & AMDGPU  firmware (SOLVED)

## poe_1957

Is it necessary to use initramfs with genkernel to use the AMD firmware blobs  for a graphical environment? 

Console works without initramfs but as soon you want X & KDE it gives you a black screen and freezes. Either with startx or sddm or other window manager. I have seen this a lot in other groups but no one offered an solution.

So I tried an very old solution I used one in the early days of Linux and it worked.

Once initramfs is loaded with genkernel the graphical environment (startx with kde for the moment) it is no problem. 

If anyone is interested for my solution AMD 3900X , ASROCK PHANTOM 5700XT (or simular) ASROCK Phantom Gaming X motherboard with Gentoo 5.4.38 let me know.  Here and I post it.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

poe_1957,

An initrd is not required. You build the firmware into the kernel binary.

----------

## Hu

 *poe_1957 wrote:*   

> If anyone is interested for my solution AMD 3900X , ASROCK PHANTOM 5700XT (or simular) ASROCK Phantom Gaming X motherboard with Gentoo 5.4.38 let me know.  Here and I post it.

 Good etiquette is to proactively post the solution now, while you are here and remember how it works.  If you wait for someone to indicate they want assistance, then (1) you may not be attentive by the time it happens, or (2) you may not remember how to solve it by that time, or (3) you force someone to register for a forum account just to ask you to post the answer.  If you post it now, anonymous users can read it at their leisure.  Also, by posting it now, you eliminate a round-trip where the requester would need to wait hours, days, or even weeks for you to notice and answer.  Also, by posting it now, you give other people a chance to review and critique the solution before someone else needs it.

----------

## poe_1957

I did build the firmware in the kernel but it did only work for the console not for the graphical environment.

I got a bluetooth mess error, i know I put it in the kernel.

```
  systemd[1]: Failed to start Bluetooth mesh service.

jun 28 09:34:26 POERYZEN systemd[1]: bluetooth-mesh.service: Scheduled restart job, restart counter is at 17.

jun 28 09:34:26 POERYZEN systemd[1]: Stopped Bluetooth mesh service.

jun 28 09:34:26 POERYZEN systemd[1]: Starting Bluetooth mesh service...

jun 28 09:34:26 POERYZEN bluetooth-meshd[2702]: Mesh Crypto functions unavailable

```

----------

## poe_1957

I found a workaround  via pastebin : so here is my kernel config

https://pastebin.com/PAAKpzRa

Any improvements and suggestions are appreciated.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

poe_1957,

The kernel is the same for console and Xorg. 

As one works and not the other, its unlkely to be the kernel.

As you have 

```
CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU=m
```

the navi10 firmware in the kernel is not used.

Its possible that the kernel never gets the amdgpuudrmfb started for the console.

That would be a problem for Xorg.

Please pastebin your entire dmesg output.

----------

## poe_1957

I changend that from * to M because  some guy said it caused the blackscreen (i had that when booting on my early configs) and making a module would help that.

It should be mentioned then in the help of Linux kernel that  

```
 <*> AMD GPU
```

will not load firmware when you make it as a module.  It is also coupled with 

```
<*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

```

 that should be also '*' included in the kernel and not as a module.

What is amdgpu support for CIK parts for ?

Also  'GALLIUM' : i suppose it is for 3D but is not in the firmware already ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

poe_1957,

For everything in the kernel that needs firmware, the firmware must be available when the thing that needs it (amdgpu in this case) is initialised. 

If amdgpu is <*> then its built into the kernel binary. Built in things are initialised before root, that may be the initramfs,  is mounted. Therefore the firmware must be built into the kernel too.

If amdgpu is <M> its loaded from /lib/modules/'uname -r' on the root filesystem.

The firmware must be in /lib/firmware 

The root filesystem may be the initrd or real root filesystem, depending on which is root at the time.

When amdgpu is <*> is built in, it starts earlier that when its <M> but you can be missing a console for several seconds either way.

EFI Framebuffer on Simple Framebuffer can fill in those first few seconds.

 *Quote:*   

> amdgpu support for CIK 

 is for the Sea Islands (CIK) range of GPUs. You don't need it as you have a navi10 GPU.

You don't need Sea Island (SI) support either.

GALLIUM is the mesa driver used by Xorg. It relies on firmware support.

----------

## poe_1957

OK but WHY is it in the AMDGPU wiki like this (I followed it) :

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel
> 
> Note
> 
> For ease of installation, it is recommended to choose "AMD GPU" as a module (M) and skip the firmware selection below. This will load the driver a little later once udev becomes active. The firmware will never need to be manually managed in this case.
> ...

 

Many thanks for the explications already. Sometimes you do not see the trees anymore in the forest  :Wink: 

To summarize : 

no intramfs or genkernel is needed, 

AMDGPU and Direct Rendering Manager NOT AS MODULES, 

NO SI or CIK  for Navi * cards.

                           Vulkan, and Vulkan-loader and Gallium need to be activated.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

poe_1957,

 *Quote:*   

> no intramfs or genkernel is needed,
> 
> AMDGPU and Direct Rendering Manager NOT AS MODULES,
> 
> NO SI or CIK for Navi * cards. 

 

That is correct.

I don't know about Vulkan, and Vulkan-loader as I have a Polaris chipset.

Gallium comes free with the correct VIDEO_CARDS= entry in make.conf

You need 

```
="amdgpu radeonsi"
```

The VIDEO_CARDS USE_EXPAND is a bit of a mess. It started out as a one to one mapping for video drivers.

Then video acceleration began to use it too and the one to one mapping was lost.

----------

## poe_1957

@NeddySeagoon

my latest journalctl (systemd) dmesg with the <*> in AMDGPU

https://pastebin.com/kVBgtuk1

The previous had some other problems too 

https://pastebin.com/nPZSPxXy

I have a conflict in BIOS too i thing maybe with the SI and CIK  enabled ?  In the latest with<*> they are disabled.

The wifi and Bluetooth hangs for 1min30. I tried to defer it with the tips i got on the internet but nothing helped. 

I have 2 Lan connections as well, both connected and no problem but the wifi does not connect in my room (bad signal pehaps?) but with bluetooth it cannot be.

Also my Xerox color printer is working fine, scanner works fine, usb works fine except for the USB  camera from logilinkUA0072A USB2.0 Webcam would not function.(connected on usb3.1).

It always worked before.

Thank you if you could solve this.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

poe_1957,

```
jun 29 19:29:20 POERYZEN kernel: fb0: switching to amdgpudrmfb from EFI VGA
```

Good. Thats the amdgpudrmfb in use for your console. Note that EFI comes up faster and is used first. That's normal.

The rest of the GPU startup in dmesg is good too. From that I understanh thatthe kernel is is good shape to support Xorg using the andgpu driver.

It all happens before root is mounted at

```
jun 29 19:29:20 POERYZEN kernel: EXT4-fs (nvme0n1p3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
```

Good.

There is no missing firmware, so your kernel appears to be in good shape.

It has all the bits you need. It may have much more too but that is not visible in dmesg.

For your Wifi

```
jun 29 19:29:21 POERYZEN kernel: iwlwifi 0000:06:00.0 wlp6s0: renamed from wlan0
```

 Its ready in under a second.

That's the kernel device name renamed.

There are no messages from wpa_supplicant that show any attempts to associate it.

Hmm

```
jun 29 19:29:21 POERYZEN systemd-networkd[1674]: wlp6s0: Link UP
```

The link is up in under a second.

Now it needs setup. That's not the kernels job. Its dhcp or whatever you use.

Then 

```
jun 29 19:29:21 POERYZEN wpa_supplicant[1802]: Line 23: failed to parse network block.

jun 29 19:29:21 POERYZEN wpa_supplicant[1802]: Failed to read or parse configuration '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant-wlp6s0.conf'.

jun 29 19:29:21 POERYZEN systemd[1]: wpa_supplicant@wlp6s0.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=255/EXCEPTION

jun 29 19:29:21 POERYZEN systemd[1]: wpa_supplicant@wlp6s0.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.

jun 29 19:29:21 POERYZEN systemd[1]: Reached target Host and Network Name Lookups.
```

You have as error somewhere around  Line 23: failed to parse network block.in your wpa_supplicant setup file.

Actually if its a missing brace, line 23 will be the end of the file.

Bluetooth

```
jun 29 19:29:20 POERYZEN kernel: Bluetooth: Starting self testing
```

You have some debug/testing options in the kernel. They are for code development only. Also they are permitted to interfere with normal operation so use debug/testing kernel options only if you have been asked to by a kernel developer. There are a few exceptions. 

That applies everywhere, not just bluetooth.

Bluetooth looks OK until the Bluetooth mesh service fails to start. Most of dmesg is then systemd doing retries, so its not useful.

----------

## poe_1957

at NeddySeagoo

i found the culprit :

```
intel/ibt-20-1-3.sfi and intel/ibt-20-1-3.ddc
```

needed to be loaded. They were needed for bluetooth to function. I added them in my Devices-->firmware loader and the errors are gone. Also i corrected the path of mysql.conf that got rid of all those repeating messages too.

Now that all that is solved which loginmanager should I use ? I read that sddm is slow (?) and for X and wayland : can we replace X with wayland or is it still in development stage ? At the end I use KDE Plasma as desktop environment. I liked the look and feel from it  :Wink:  and because I was once the Headnegociator between (GNU)GNOME and KDE at the first Linux conference in the USA in San José CA with result for an  unified lib and coöperating between the 2.  

I gonna post the corrected kernelconfig again. in the next post. Thanks for reviewing my kernelconfig !

----------

## poe_1957

The corrected kernelconfig :

https://pastebin.com/Eiz322Fr

For

 AMD 9 RYZEN 3900X (and higher) 

       ASROCK PHANTOM GAMING X  (MB)

       ASROCK 5700XT CHALLENGER OC (Graphical card)

      Memory 16GB recommended

      M.2 500GB or 1TB

      CORSAIR Power Supply 750W

      27GL850 LG monitor with freesync and Gsync 144hz

      Includes Bluetooth v5.0, WIFI6 ax, 2 Ethernet ports 1Gb/s and one 2,5Gb/s

      USB 3.1, 3.2, 4 x Displayports  1.4a, 2xHDMI 2.0

----------

## NeddySeagoon

poe_1957,

I don't use a login manager. startx works for me and I don't have to wait for Xorg to try to start and fail before I got a console to fix it.

I don't know anything about Wayland.

I don't use KDE much either. I do have it on my 64 bit Raspberry Pi 4 though.

----------

## poe_1957

Appearantly we are not finished yet :

With the new compiled kernel got I now 

 *Quote:*   

> ------------[ cut here ]------------
> 
> jun 30 13:05:56 POERYZEN kernel: WARNING: CPU: 9 PID: 1901 at drivers/gpu/drm/amd/amdgpu/../display/dc/dcn20/dcn20_[/i]hwseq.c:1848 dcn20_setup_gsl_group_as_lock+0x8f>
> 
> jun 30 13:05:56 POERYZEN kernel: Modules linked in: rfcomm bnep uvcvideo input_leds led_class snd_usb_audio snd_usbmidi_lib videobuf2_vmalloc mousedev snd_rawmidi>
> ...

 

Could it be that i need to recompile everything  or is it something else like a bug in the BIOS?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

poe_1957,

That's a problem the kernel trapped and was able to work around.

The 'tainted' means that you have an out of kernel module loaded but I don't see it in the list. 

The 5.4.48-gentoo kernel is the stable kernel. Its worth unmasking the testing kernel and trying that.

As you have an out of tree kernel module, maybe more that one, it may be that too.

Test with an untainted kernel.

----------

## poe_1957

Here is the boot log

https://pastebin.com/5626erR9

there are a few things i don't know if it is normal or not :

```
jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device <unnamed> (046d:0821)

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: r8169 0000:0a:00.0 enp10s0: Link is Down

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: uvcvideo 1-2.2:1.2: Entity type for entity Extension 4 was not initialized!

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: uvcvideo 1-2.2:1.2: Entity type for entity Processing 2 was not initialized!

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: uvcvideo 1-2.2:1.2: Entity type for entity Camera 1 was not initialized!

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: uvcvideo 1-2.2:1.2: Entity type for entity Extension 5 was not initialized!

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: uvcvideo 1-2.2:1.2: Entity type for entity Extension 6 was not initialized!

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: uvcvideo 1-2.2:1.2: Entity type for entity Extension 7 was not initialized!

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: uvcvideo 1-2.2:1.2: Entity type for entity Extension 8 was not initialized!

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: input: UVC Camera (046d:0821) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.2/0000:01:00.0/0000:02:08.0/0000:0b:00.1/usb1/1-2/1-2.2/1-2.2:1.2/input/input21

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)
```

It is my logitech 1080p USB webcam

My other webcam (lower resolution) also from logitech it won't recognize.

And the other is a BIOS bug ?

```
jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: ACPI BIOS Error (bug): Could not resolve symbol [\_SB.PCI0.LPC0.EC0], AE_NOT_FOUND (20190816/dswload2-162)

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: ACPI Error: AE_NOT_FOUND, During name lookup/catalog (20190816/psobject-220)

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: ACPI: Skipping parse of AML opcode: OpcodeName unavailable (0x0010)

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: ACPI BIOS Error (bug): Could not resolve symbol [\_SB.PCI0.GPP1], AE_NOT_FOUND (20190816/dswload2-162)

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: ACPI Error: AE_NOT_FOUND, During name lookup/catalog (20190816/psobject-220)

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: ACPI: Skipping parse of AML opcode: OpcodeName unavailable (0x0010)

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: ACPI: 8 ACPI AML tables successfully acquired and loaded

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: ACPI: [Firmware Bug]: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: ACPI: Interpreter enabled
```

Is it solved in the  experimental kernel ?

That 's is all problem i could find. The webcam works (i have an image, but i have not tested the sound.

And about the BIOS : I don not know yet of any impact.

----------

## poe_1957

Here is the boot log

https://pastebin.com/5626erR9

there are a few things i don't know if it is normal or not :

```
jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device <unnamed> (046d:0821)

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: r8169 0000:0a:00.0 enp10s0: Link is Down

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: uvcvideo 1-2.2:1.2: Entity type for entity Extension 4 was not initialized!

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: uvcvideo 1-2.2:1.2: Entity type for entity Processing 2 was not initialized!

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: uvcvideo 1-2.2:1.2: Entity type for entity Camera 1 was not initialized!

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: uvcvideo 1-2.2:1.2: Entity type for entity Extension 5 was not initialized!

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: uvcvideo 1-2.2:1.2: Entity type for entity Extension 6 was not initialized!

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: uvcvideo 1-2.2:1.2: Entity type for entity Extension 7 was not initialized!

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: uvcvideo 1-2.2:1.2: Entity type for entity Extension 8 was not initialized!

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: input: UVC Camera (046d:0821) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.2/0000:01:00.0/0000:02:08.0/0000:0b:00.1/usb1/1-2/1-2.2/1-2.2:1.2/input/input21

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)
```

It is my logitech 1080p USB webcam

My other webcam (lower resolution) also from logitech it won't recognize.

And the other is a BIOS bug ?

```
jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: ACPI BIOS Error (bug): Could not resolve symbol [\_SB.PCI0.LPC0.EC0], AE_NOT_FOUND (20190816/dswload2-162)

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: ACPI Error: AE_NOT_FOUND, During name lookup/catalog (20190816/psobject-220)

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: ACPI: Skipping parse of AML opcode: OpcodeName unavailable (0x0010)

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: ACPI BIOS Error (bug): Could not resolve symbol [\_SB.PCI0.GPP1], AE_NOT_FOUND (20190816/dswload2-162)

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: ACPI Error: AE_NOT_FOUND, During name lookup/catalog (20190816/psobject-220)

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: ACPI: Skipping parse of AML opcode: OpcodeName unavailable (0x0010)

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: ACPI: 8 ACPI AML tables successfully acquired and loaded

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: ACPI: [Firmware Bug]: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

jun 30 23:23:40 POERYZEN kernel: ACPI: Interpreter enabled
```

Is it solved in the  experimental kernel ?

That 's is all problem i could find. The webcam works (i have an image, but i have not tested the sound.

And about the BIOS : I don not know yet of any impact.

----------

## Hu

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> The 'tainted' means that you have an out of kernel module loaded but I don't see it in the list. 

 Taints can come from many things.  Out-of-tree is signified by O, not T.  As I read kernel/panic.c, T stands for use of randstruct.

----------

## poe_1957

There is a documented problem https://stevescargall.com/2020/02/12/how-to-set-linux-cpu-scaling-governor-to-max-performance/  with kernel <5.5.8 and up with the CPUFREQ governor. (maybe in previous versions too but I cannot confirm it)

I suggest to mark the kernel 5.4.48 as unstable for amd64 and use the 5.5.8 kernel where the problem is solved.

This could solve the BIOS problem i have seen.

----------

## poe_1957

With the latest sync the above errors dissapeared. But this is still remaining but it leads nomore to a freeze.

```
 Found optimal setting for mtrr clean up

jul 07 10:15:20 POERYZEN kernel:  gran_size: 64K         chunk_size: 64M         num_reg: 4          lose cover RAM: 0G

jul 07 10:15:20 POERYZEN kernel: e820: update [mem 0xdc020000-0xdc02ffff] usable ==> reserved

...skipping...

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: WARNING: CPU: 17 PID: 7958 at dcn20_setup_gsl_group_as_lock+0x8f/0x220

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: Modules linked in: uas uvcvideo videobuf2_vmalloc snd_usb_audio videobuf2_memops videobuf2_v4l2 snd_usbmidi_lib videobuf2_common snd_rawmidi bnep input_leds led_class mouse>

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: CPU: 17 PID: 7958 Comm: kworker/u64:1 Tainted: G        W       T 5.4.48-gentooSYSTEMD_RYZEN_200701 #1

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: Hardware name: To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M./X570 Phantom Gaming X, BIOS P3.00 04/07/2020

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: Workqueue: events_unbound commit_work

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: RIP: 0010:dcn20_setup_gsl_group_as_lock+0x8f/0x220

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: Code: 00 00 74 57 84 c0 75 26 48 8b 85 10 03 00 00 0f b6 80 70 02 00 00 a8 01 0f 84 ef 00 00 00 a8 02 74 6b a8 04 0f 84 0a 01 00 00 <0f> 0b 0f 0b 48 8b 44 24 28 65 48 33 04>

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: RSP: 0018:ffffb7474b077a18 EFLAGS: 00010202

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: RAX: 0000000000000007 RBX: ffff9e95cfeb0658 RCX: 0000000000000000

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: RDX: 0000000000000001 RSI: ffff9e95cfeb0658 RDI: ffff9e96b6520000

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: RBP: ffff9e96b6520000 R08: ffffb7474b077a1c R09: 0000000000000001

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000001 R12: 0000000000000001

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: R13: ffff9e96b6520000 R14: ffff9e96b6520000 R15: 0000000000000000

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff9e96bec40000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: CR2: 00007f380a427000 CR3: 00000007877da000 CR4: 00000000003406e0

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: Call Trace:

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  dcn20_pipe_control_lock.part.0+0xfd/0x1d0

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  dc_commit_updates_for_stream+0xecb/0x1430

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  amdgpu_dm_atomic_commit_tail+0xb77/0x1c80

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  commit_tail+0x8e/0x110

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  process_one_work+0x1ad/0x300

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  worker_thread+0x45/0x3c0

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  kthread+0xf3/0x130

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  ? current_work+0x40/0x40

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  ? kthread_park+0x90/0x90

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  ret_from_fork+0x22/0x40

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: ---[ end trace a4b1d25ba82e0ad4 ]---

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: ------------[ cut here ]------------

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: WARNING: CPU: 17 PID: 7958 at dcn20_setup_gsl_group_as_lock+0x91/0x220

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: Modules linked in: uas uvcvideo videobuf2_vmalloc snd_usb_audio videobuf2_memops videobuf2_v4l2 snd_usbmidi_lib videobuf2_common snd_rawmidi bnep input_leds led_class mouse>

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: CPU: 17 PID: 7958 Comm: kworker/u64:1 Tainted: G        W       T 5.4.48-gentooSYSTEMD_RYZEN_200701 #1

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: Hardware name: To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M./X570 Phantom Gaming X, BIOS P3.00 04/07/2020

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: Workqueue: events_unbound commit_work

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: RIP: 0010:dcn20_setup_gsl_group_as_lock+0x91/0x220

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: Code: 74 57 84 c0 75 26 48 8b 85 10 03 00 00 0f b6 80 70 02 00 00 a8 01 0f 84 ef 00 00 00 a8 02 74 6b a8 04 0f 84 0a 01 00 00 0f 0b <0f> 0b 48 8b 44 24 28 65 48 33 04 25 28>

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: RSP: 0018:ffffb7474b077a18 EFLAGS: 00010202

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: RAX: 0000000000000007 RBX: ffff9e95cfeb0658 RCX: 0000000000000000

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: RDX: 0000000000000001 RSI: ffff9e95cfeb0658 RDI: ffff9e96b6520000

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: RBP: ffff9e96b6520000 R08: ffffb7474b077a1c R09: 0000000000000001

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000001 R12: 0000000000000001

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: R13: ffff9e96b6520000 R14: ffff9e96b6520000 R15: 0000000000000000

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff9e96bec40000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: CR2: 00007f380a427000 CR3: 00000007877da000 CR4: 00000000003406e0

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: Call Trace:

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  dcn20_pipe_control_lock.part.0+0xfd/0x1d0

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  dc_commit_updates_for_stream+0xecb/0x1430

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  amdgpu_dm_atomic_commit_tail+0xb77/0x1c80

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  commit_tail+0x8e/0x110

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  process_one_work+0x1ad/0x300

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  worker_thread+0x45/0x3c0

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  kthread+0xf3/0x130

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  ? current_work+0x40/0x40

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  ? kthread_park+0x90/0x90

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  ret_from_fork+0x22/0x40

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: ---[ end trace a4b1d25ba82e0ad5 ]---

...skipping...

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: WARNING: CPU: 17 PID: 7958 at dcn20_setup_gsl_group_as_lock+0x8f/0x220

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: Modules linked in: uas uvcvideo videobuf2_vmalloc snd_usb_audio videobuf2_memops videobuf2_v4l2 snd_usbmidi_lib videobuf2_common snd_rawmidi bnep input_leds led_class mouse>

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: CPU: 17 PID: 7958 Comm: kworker/u64:1 Tainted: G        W       T 5.4.48-gentooSYSTEMD_RYZEN_200701 #1

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: Hardware name: To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M./X570 Phantom Gaming X, BIOS P3.00 04/07/2020

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: Workqueue: events_unbound commit_work

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: RIP: 0010:dcn20_setup_gsl_group_as_lock+0x8f/0x220

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: Code: 00 00 74 57 84 c0 75 26 48 8b 85 10 03 00 00 0f b6 80 70 02 00 00 a8 01 0f 84 ef 00 00 00 a8 02 74 6b a8 04 0f 84 0a 01 00 00 <0f> 0b 0f 0b 48 8b 44 24 28 65 48 33 04>

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: RSP: 0018:ffffb7474b077a18 EFLAGS: 00010202

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: RAX: 0000000000000007 RBX: ffff9e95cfeb0658 RCX: 0000000000000000

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: RDX: 0000000000000001 RSI: ffff9e95cfeb0658 RDI: ffff9e96b6520000

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: RBP: ffff9e96b6520000 R08: ffffb7474b077a1c R09: 0000000000000001

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000001 R12: 0000000000000001

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: R13: ffff9e96b6520000 R14: ffff9e96b6520000 R15: 0000000000000000

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff9e96bec40000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: CR2: 00007f380a427000 CR3: 00000007877da000 CR4: 00000000003406e0

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: Call Trace:

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  dcn20_pipe_control_lock.part.0+0xfd/0x1d0

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  dc_commit_updates_for_stream+0xecb/0x1430

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  amdgpu_dm_atomic_commit_tail+0xb77/0x1c80

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  commit_tail+0x8e/0x110

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  process_one_work+0x1ad/0x300

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  worker_thread+0x45/0x3c0

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  kthread+0xf3/0x130

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  ? current_work+0x40/0x40

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  ? kthread_park+0x90/0x90

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  ret_from_fork+0x22/0x40

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: ---[ end trace a4b1d25ba82e0ad4 ]---

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: ------------[ cut here ]------------

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: WARNING: CPU: 17 PID: 7958 at dcn20_setup_gsl_group_as_lock+0x91/0x220

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: Modules linked in: uas uvcvideo videobuf2_vmalloc snd_usb_audio videobuf2_memops videobuf2_v4l2 snd_usbmidi_lib videobuf2_common snd_rawmidi bnep input_leds led_class mouse>

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: CPU: 17 PID: 7958 Comm: kworker/u64:1 Tainted: G        W       T 5.4.48-gentooSYSTEMD_RYZEN_200701 #1

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: Hardware name: To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M./X570 Phantom Gaming X, BIOS P3.00 04/07/2020

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: Workqueue: events_unbound commit_work

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: RIP: 0010:dcn20_setup_gsl_group_as_lock+0x91/0x220

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: Code: 74 57 84 c0 75 26 48 8b 85 10 03 00 00 0f b6 80 70 02 00 00 a8 01 0f 84 ef 00 00 00 a8 02 74 6b a8 04 0f 84 0a 01 00 00 0f 0b <0f> 0b 48 8b 44 24 28 65 48 33 04 25 28>

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: RSP: 0018:ffffb7474b077a18 EFLAGS: 00010202

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: RAX: 0000000000000007 RBX: ffff9e95cfeb0658 RCX: 0000000000000000

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: RDX: 0000000000000001 RSI: ffff9e95cfeb0658 RDI: ffff9e96b6520000

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: RBP: ffff9e96b6520000 R08: ffffb7474b077a1c R09: 0000000000000001

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000001 R12: 0000000000000001

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: R13: ffff9e96b6520000 R14: ffff9e96b6520000 R15: 0000000000000000

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff9e96bec40000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: CR2: 00007f380a427000 CR3: 00000007877da000 CR4: 00000000003406e0

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: Call Trace:

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  dcn20_pipe_control_lock.part.0+0xfd/0x1d0

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  dc_commit_updates_for_stream+0xecb/0x1430

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  amdgpu_dm_atomic_commit_tail+0xb77/0x1c80

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  commit_tail+0x8e/0x110

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  process_one_work+0x1ad/0x300

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  worker_thread+0x45/0x3c0

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  kthread+0xf3/0x130

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  ? current_work+0x40/0x40

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  ? kthread_park+0x90/0x90

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel:  ret_from_fork+0x22/0x40

jul 07 16:00:24 POERYZEN kernel: ---[ end trace a4b1d25ba82e0ad5 ]---
```

----------

## poe_1957

Appearantly my cpucrashes are  a known bug in gitlab but still unsolved :

[url]gitlab.freedesktop.org/drm/amd/ /issues/912[/url]

Original bug 111755 

reference amd/drm/912

----------

## poe_1957

The kernel crashes I mentioned before are now solved without changing my config.

Everythiing works fine now on kernel level.

----------

